# Cleaning guns with an air compressor



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I finally broke down and got myself an air compressor. I have wanted one for a long time for working on my car. I knew I could also use it for other purposes. Well, today was the first time I cleaned my guns and used compressed air to blow stuff out. After a good scrubbing of Hoppes #9, I used the compressed air to blow it all out. After a good oiling, I used the compressed air to blow out any excess. I didn't have to use a dozen Q-tips to wipe it up. I don't have any pics to show this but if you have hesitated on getting an air compressor, this is one good reason to go ahead and get one.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you also get an inline filter to help filter out some moisture? I use my compressor for just about everything.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a big upright that I use for sand blasting to cleaning guns. Every small shop needs one. They pay for theirselfs in no time.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Got mine last week to match up with my new guns priceless!!!!:smt023


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been using an air compressor for years to aid with gun cleaning. My present method is using CLP and then blowing out the excess. I really like the fact that you are back in business fast and do not have to wait for excess fluids to dry. I use the non-safety type nozzle. That is it really puts a jet of air where directed...no side air for safety relief.


----------

